# Permutation (kombinationen anzeigen)



## hemorieder (4. April 2006)

Hi,

ich muss für die Schule in c++ ein Programm schreiben das mir alle Möglichkeiten anzeigt Zahlen zu sortieren, also z.B:

1,2,3
1,3,2
2,1,3
2,3,1
3,1,2
3,2,1

Ich will garkeinen Code oder so haben, ich kann mir nur garnicht erklären wie ich das anstellen soll, also vom algorithmus her. Also ich will nich die Zahl ausgeben lassen wieviele Möglichkeiten es gibt, sondern wirklich alle Möglichkeiten ausgeben. Ich muss mit Rekursion arbeiten denke ich mal.

Aber wie gesagt, irgendwie fällt mir dazu nix ein. Also wäre es echt cool wenn ihr ne idee hättet.

Ich bedanke mit im vorraus.

mfg

hemorieder


----------



## deepthroat (5. April 2006)

Hi.

Du kannst dir ja mal folgende Seite anschauen: http://www.dogma.net/markn/articles/Permutations/

Da wird einmal eine einfache Methode vorgestellt um die Permutationen zu berechnen und außerdem wird der next_permutation Algorithmus der C++ Standardbibliothek erklärt.

Gruß


----------

